# He wants no contact and is talking divorce now?



## separatedmomof3 (Oct 6, 2010)

We had date night planned last night and we were going to dinner and dancing. I thought we were both excited about the evening but did it ever take a turn that I did not see coming.

On our way to dinner he asked me how the kids were doing? I thought we were being open and honest during this entire separation so I answered him honestly. I told him that our son had a melt down this week and cried all night because he was stuck on his math homework and usually my husband is the one to help him with his math. My son was upset that his Dad was not here, he really didn't care about his homework that much. When I told my husband this he got so upset and asked me why I would say something like this during dinner? He asked me, we are being honest, how could I not say anything? Anway the conversation during dinner went totally downhill and he is now saying that we have "fixed" two of the three issues we were having in our marriag but he does not think we can fix the third. He said he is tired of living in limbo (he moved out the first of September) and he wants to go one full week without contact with me. Hello we work together all day every day, he told me to take the week off. His birthday is Wednesday and he said he would take the kids to dinner, I did not need to go.

He started saying he wanted the kids three nights one week and then four nights the next week, this was such a suprise to me since he has only had my son sleep over three or four times and my oldest daughter twice, our youngest has never stayed with him. He said he wanted the kids to start coming to his apartment together and staying for him. He also mentioned after this week of no contact that he would go see a lawyer and file. He actually asked me if I was going to make him take the lead and file, of course I said yes I did not move out, I did not leave, I will not file.

How did we get to this point? I don't know what to do knowing now that he is taking a week off from "us" and then he is going to file for divorce, I did not see this coming at all.  I guess I should have.


----------

